# Speed Genie vs on cl3



## Geoffrey (3 Jan 2010)

Hi Happy new year all can enyone tell me if speed Genie is still on the go.
I want to put vs on my cl3.
thae were in Haydock Lancs but i can not find them on the web
I could use Records unit but at 550 pounds its more than the Lathe cost.

Thanks Geoff


----------



## paul-c (3 Jan 2010)

i think you may mean haydock converters
http://www.haydockconverters.co.uk/
they are in blackburn
haydock is the guys surname
cheers paul


----------



## Geoffrey (3 Jan 2010)

Thanks Paul you are a genius 309 pounds for the kit.
i will go for that Happy new year to you. 8) 

Geoff


----------



## Aled Dafis (3 Jan 2010)

If you're at all mechanically/electrically mided, you could save youreslf a packet by building the system yourself.

These guys (along with a lot of others) sell all of the bits, you just need to wire it all up.

http://stores.shop.ebay.co.uk/Drives-Direct-Inverters-LTD

I reckon you could easily save yourself in excess of £100

This should do you nicely.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/HP-MOTOR-1HP-...al_Components_Supplies_ET?hash=item58852af804

Cheers

Aled

P.S. I've never used this company, nor do I have any connections, it's just an e-bay shop that I found that deals in this kind of thing. They do seem to know what they're on about though.


----------



## paulm (3 Jan 2010)

Hmmm, I've got a variable speed control lurking in the garage somewhere :-k 

Used to use it with my Record CL3, worked well. It is a blue metal box with a knob or two on the front and a three pin socket also, you plug the lathe (or grinder or drill press or whatever) into that and then use the knob to control the speed.

Never really found a use for it once I got the big variable speed Wivamac lathe, so probably ought to get round to selling it sometime.

Think it cost around £150 new, but could be mistaken, don't know what it might be worth secondhand but full working condition, will have to research it and perhaps put a for sale thread up......

Cheers, Paul


----------



## paul-c (3 Jan 2010)

Geoff 
no problems i also looked at haydock converters.
dont know where you are in lancashire? but if warrington (junc 9 m62) is not too far for you to travel it might be worth giving john at newton tessla a ring as they were very helpful to me and a lot cheaper than haydock converters. :lol: 
johns tel no.01925 444 773


----------



## Geoffrey (23 Jan 2010)

Hi all now fitted Speed Genie from Haydock Converters.
This unit is Brilliant its like giving a stone age man a shot gun.
No virbration to speak of and so quiet.  

Geoff


----------



## Les1693 (24 Jan 2010)

Hi Geoff,

Sounds like you're well happy with the new unit.

Haydock Converters website says the motor is 3 phase - are you running it off a normal 240v supply?

Cheers, Les.


----------



## Geoffrey (24 Jan 2010)

Hi Les yes That is right 3 [email protected] 250 volts 1hp motor
250 volts 1 phase in to inverter 250 volts 3 phase out to the motor.
Powerful and very smooth.
299 pounds + vat for CL3
Records price was over 550 pounds but as come down now in the new price list :roll: 

Geoff


----------

